# Mahoghany 10/14



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Short notice. If any of the Philly guys interested, Trainwrek, gts21 and i are headed to Mahoghany around 4ish if anyone feels like burning one.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot that have a dinner with my neifgbors and I won't be able to make it.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Sorry, I forgot that have a dinner with my neifgbors and I won't be able to make it.


gotta love having dinner with the "neifgbors"!!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Short notice. If any of the Philly guys interested, Trainwrek, gts21 and i are headed to Mahoghany around 4ish if anyone feels like burning one.


LIAR!!! ... I was there at around 5ish ...

Luckily I bumped into JoeD, Raisin and Bruce5.  Bruce5 is another of the "young guns" in CS that's blazing the vintage market. He asked me non chalantly if I've tried a Dunhil Cabinetta before. I said yes at this year's Shack Herf. I said it was good but with a little harshness. The boy just couldn't let it go. As I was about to light up my second cigar, he pulled a Dunhill Cabinetta and said, "Here try this one. A Dunhill Cabinetta is not shouldn't have any harshness in them" :dr Unfreaking beliavable.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce5 is da Man!! He didn't try to take you to the strip clubs too, did he Ronnie? :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Bruce5 is da Man!! He didn't try to take you to the strip clubs too, did he Ronnie? :r


Yeah, Bruce5 is the man. There were some great cigars smoked that day. Margaux, atados, cabinetta, just to name a few.

He didn't mention strip clubs. I wouldn't be able to as the wife was with me.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Damn! Wish I had seen this earlier. I was out all weekend but I love stopping in to Mahoganny for a smoke. I'll keep my eyes peeled for next time.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> LIAR!!! ... I was there at around 5ish ...
> 
> Luckily I bumped into JoeD, Raisin and Bruce5.  Bruce5 is another of the "young guns" in CS that's blazing the vintage market. He asked me non chalantly if I've tried a Dunhil Cabinetta before. *I said yes at this year's Shack Herf. I said it was good but with a little harshness.* The boy just couldn't let it go. As I was about to light up my second cigar, he pulled a Dunhill Cabinetta and said, "Here try this one. A ]Dunhill Cabinetta is not shouldn't have any harshness in them" :dr Unfreaking beliavable.


yeah i guess its different when you dont have 10 other guys huffing down the same cigar...any cigar will get harsh when its hot..its hard to judge a cigar in a ppp because of that reason..i remember the cabinetta being harsh as well ronny. im glad you got to enjoy one solo. i bet that atados was good too.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I've never been to Mahogany, but I'm definitely thinking about checking it out.

Any fellow Philly-area BOTLs care to give me the rundown on the place? Is it crowded, and best to go during the off hours? ...or is it easy to stroll in with a couple friends and grab a couch for a smoke and drink?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Ronnie, glad you enjoyed it. 
Someone did that exact same thing for me once. 
I have been waiting to do it to someone else and 
you opened the door for it.


----------

